# Missing: two dumb dogs



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

After the wife opened the bomb from SmokinJoe and the front of the house blew off, my dogs must have got a'skeered of the other box on the island and took off. I sure will miss them  John Rider and I agreed to a trade...A TRADE!!! Supposed to be simple, nice, and friendly. Next thing I know is that he's bombing my wife and scaring my dumb pups! What a bomb. I sure will miss my wife...while I'm enjoying both bombs received today :helloooo:

One soldier got damaged in transit, so he'll have to be burned when the wife gets home tonight :biggrin:

Thanks, John.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

joe got the double domb. looks like it is your lucky month!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

This killer was from John Rider!! He's a mean mean man and doesn't play fair


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor dogs.  I'll have to smoke a cigar tonight in memory of those poor souls. Ya gotta watch out for John. He's a sneaky one.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

sweet bomb, those are great smoke


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

ouch that musta hurt
well dogs have been known to find their way home from hundreds of miles away 
or at least thats what i learned from homeward bound


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

John isn't all cuddly wuddle teddy bear like he portrays himself in those video reviews!!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

See what happens when you make JR a mod? He goes out and starts blowing the bejeebers outta the little people. I think he just wanted to process a bomb award for himself. 

Just jerkin your chain big guy - great job!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Enjoy! I would suggest you go ahead and open one of those Angel boxes and let them breath for a week or two...they just seem to have better flavor after they have been out of that packaging for a while.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks, John. I'll send a "trade" soon.


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Sweet hit. Those Oliva Angel 100s are badass sticks. You'll dig 'em.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------

